# Checking In



## MykeC (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello fellow OB's,

The names Myke and I just picked up my very first TT this past Friday. I picked up a 2007 23KRS. Got a great deal on it so I just had to snatch it up.

Went shopping on Saturday with a friend of mine that has a fifth wheeler and he walked me through on all the accessories that I would need just to get set up. So, I believe I am set now. Now I just need to take it somewhere.

I live out in Northern Virginia out by the Shenandoah Mountains and right now everything is nice and green.

Spent a few weeks on this board looking up which one I should get and I narrowed it down to this one. Thanks again for all the prior postings that help me out in picking this one.

The reason that I got this particular one is because I didn't need the 28 footer (Just pulling it with a 5.4 in a Ford Expedition) so I picked the 23.

I go to a lot of motorcycles races and this is perfect for transporting my two bikes and not have to worry about much more than that.

Well, that is about it for now. Just wanted to pop in and say howdy. This board is great and I cant wait to see what other information that I can get off of it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hwy, Myke, welcome to Outbackers.

Glad you joined us.

Congrats on the new Roo!

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yo Myke. Glad you found us. Welcome


----------



## HausmannM (Mar 17, 2007)

WELCOME & ENJOY!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Myke! & welcome to the family!!!!

That sure is beautiful country you live in!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Will you be joining us at the Luray rally in June then?

Darlene would know if spots were still available!

Ali


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Myke
















to Outbackers!! 

AND Congratulations on your new Roo! 









Post often and Happy Camping in that beautiful area of yours


----------



## MykeC (Jan 16, 2007)

BritsOnTour said:


> Will you be joining us at the Luray rally in June then?
> 
> Darlene would know if spots were still available!
> 
> Ali


Hummmm.....didn't know anything about it, but I would be willing to say that I would like to make it and meet some of the group.

Thanks for letting me know about it. Sounds like it will be fun.


----------



## chbcso (Dec 2, 2006)

Congrats on the new Roo and your TV will pull that with ease. Also Welcome to the OUTBACKERS!!!


----------



## jjmaurer (Feb 17, 2007)

Myke said:


> Hello fellow OB's,
> 
> The names Myke and I just picked up my very first TT this past Friday. I picked up a 2007 23KRS. Got a great deal on it so I just had to snatch it up.
> 
> ...


Hi Myke, I pick up my 23KRS in the morning. I used to live in Quantico and spent alot of time in your area to get away. LOVE VA.! So much to see and do.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Sounds like you made the right choice for your expedition.. Congrats on the new Roo!

Welcome to the fun!

I have a 23krs too! They are cool rigs!

Carey


----------



## smithfries (Apr 27, 2007)

Myke said:


> Hello fellow OB's,
> 
> The names Myke and I just picked up my very first TT this past Friday. I picked up a 2007 23KRS. Got a great deal on it so I just had to snatch it up.


Welcome Myke! Good luck with your new trailer! Look forward to hearing your adventures with it.

Elizabeth


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Myke to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 23KRS and enjoy your new toy









Don


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME MYKE!

We bought our 23KRS for the same reason - two dirt bikes fit perfectly and we are pulling with an F150 so we didn't want the extra weight of the larger Roo! We don't race, but we do spend a lot of time trail riding!

Welcome to the family! Enjoy your Roo - I know we sure do!

Shannon


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, Myke! Congrats on getting you first TT, and a good deal, too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So, I believe I am set now. Now I just need to take it somewhere.

[/quote]







*WASHINGTON STATE* is a nice place to visit!


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Great to see you with Outbackers. You will enjoy the company and your new Outback.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------

